# tesla/lightning



## JJosh (Oct 23, 2008)

these sports cars cost a fortune if you converted or built from scratch with the money you would use buying one, what kind of increase in performance would you expect to see if any


----------



## CroDriver (Jan 8, 2009)

JJosh said:


> these sports cars cost a fortune if you converted or built from scratch with the money you would use buying one, what kind of increase in performance would you expect to see if any


You could make a hell of a DC drive for $100.000

Twin 11" and twin Zilla 2K could bring you over 500 kW


----------



## JJosh (Oct 23, 2008)

i also surpose the fact you use the money to make your own you could make it better performance and could really boost it if you went for best numbers not a car with eco sex apeal and make an areo design like this
http://auto.howstuffworks.com/1987-oldsmobile-aerotech-concept-car4.htm


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

JJosh said:


> i also surpose the fact you use the money to make your own you could make it better performance and could really boost it if you went for best numbers not a car with eco sex apeal and make an areo design like this
> http://auto.howstuffworks.com/1987-oldsmobile-aerotech-concept-car4.htm


 
I want one!! I don't even care if it uses gas.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Based on Tesla's website, 2700lb Tesla with just 200ftlbs of torque from 0-6000rpm can do 0-60 in under 4 sec...

200+ftlbs from 0-4000rpm can be achieved from an 11" DC motor @ sub 1000A levels...

The target then is for a final total weight and aerodynamics that bests the Tesla..

lithium batteries can keep the weight down however the frame needs to be lightweight as well...

Tubular Space Frame chassis is the answer...lightweight, strong and not expensive from a parts perspective.

I am researching how to get one built for my own project...less weight will also allow for less wh/mile usage and more usable range from the pack...


----------



## Lordwacky (Jan 28, 2009)

Bowser330 said:


> Based on Tesla's website, 2700lb Tesla with just 200ftlbs of torque from 0-6000rpm can do 0-60 in under 4 sec...
> 
> 200+ftlbs from 0-4000rpm can be achieved from an 11" DC motor @ sub 1000A levels...
> 
> ...


The problem with Light weight is getting that torque transferred into motion and not smokin' tires.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Lordwacky said:


> The problem with Light weight is getting that torque transferred into motion and not smokin' tires.


point taken...however an LSD will help significantly as will wider tires...


----------



## JJosh (Oct 23, 2008)

been thinking about how i could make my car and i can't use carbon fibre to make ultra light wieght cars(80kg tub http://www.mclarenautomotive.com/uk/default.aspx#/p11/explode ) and dont have a load of spare cash to use on batteries to extend range(am still going to have ok batteries though) but could a really aero design like above or even a three wheeler be an improvment. i could see the aero car being an improvement on a conversion and the 3 wheeler while losing out on the back seats and a large boot would have less compents so obviously less wieght( no back axle, 1x suspension, 1xhub etc) soon i should be making some foam models of my idea's as im not good with pencil and paper but if you think it should be binned , have a tweek to make it look better or hopefully think it looks ok id love to know what you thikn of my designs


also had the idea if my design had the sex appeal of nissian micra then could possibly make a touring body for extended range (but this is by no means ideal as i would need to get the new bodied vehicle tested etc which is just extra cost)


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

We can provide you all the feedback you need and probably so much you will want us to shut up...so bring on the designs!

Lightweight, better aero and less rolling resistance (3-wheeler) will all help in using less amps...since your on a tight budget I would say using fiberglass body panels and steel tube frame is probably the cheapest way...You can use misc. parts from a scrapped donor car..


----------



## JJosh (Oct 23, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> We can provide you all the feedback you need and probably so much you will want us to shut up...so bring on the designs!
> 
> Lightweight, better aero and less rolling resistance (3-wheeler) will all help in using less amps...since your on a tight budget I would say using fiberglass body panels and steel tube frame is probably the cheapest way...You can use misc. parts from a scrapped donor car..


just hope the designs turn out to be ok and im not on a tight budget really, i just dont have the 100,000 for a production telsa so aluminuim frame and fibreglass body, even though it should be a real challenge but it would be no fun if it was too easy


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

JJosh said:


> just hope the designs turn out to be ok and im not on a tight budget really, i just dont have the 100,000 for a production telsa so aluminuim frame and fibreglass body, even though it should be a real challenge but it would be no fun if it was too easy


Soliton-1 1000A continuous controller = 3,000$

11" Kostov (*built*) = 2,500$

348V pack = 96 cells @ 3.6V, 200AH cell = 20K$ (1,200lbs) (61kwh)

High-end Charger = 3000$

Misc. 1,500$

30K$ Total Drivetrain Cost

If a 3200lb lifepo4 conversion uses 21Kw to cruise @ 70mph (144V curtis cruising amps were 150), then with 2500lbs and better aero you could maybe do 18kw @ 70mph...

61kwh/18kw = 3.389, 3.389*70mph = 237 mile range @ 100%DoD

If you were open to a hybrid setup, you could get a small 40hp engine for 1500$ (120lbs) and two 300$ each generator heads 7.2kw cont. 10kw peak (90lbs each)

Total 300lbs, but can produce 14.4-20kw for 2,100$, If you made it removable you could drop it in for longer trips...

If your consumption @ 70mph went up (due to +300lbs) to 19.4kw then 19.4-14.4 = 5kw is used from your pack after 70 miles (if running the genset from the start) 61kw/5kw = 12.2, 12.2 *70miles = 854 miles @ 100% DoD (dependent on fuel fill-ups as well)


----------



## JJosh (Oct 23, 2008)

(80kg tub http://www.mclarenautomotive.com/uk/default.aspx#/p11/explode ) it also says magnesium is as strong as streel but 50% lighter so is it viable to make anything out of it for my ev or is it to expensive compared to aluminuim??


----------



## gte718p (Jul 30, 2009)

not many people work in magnesium. Its difficult to weld, and dangerous to machine. Most mag parts are cast, think wheels, with limited final machining. It can be done but its not cheap.

Titanium is stronger and lighter then steel. Its a pain to work with, but it can be done. I saw a solar car build entirely of titanitum once. Pretty cool.


----------



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)




----------



## JJosh (Oct 23, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> 11" Kostov (*built*) = 2,500$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

JJosh said:


> Bowser330 said:
> 
> 
> > 11" Kostov (*built*) = 2,500$
> ...


----------



## JJosh (Oct 23, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> JJosh said:
> 
> 
> > Depends how light...but if you are looking to build a car with decent range then the weight will add up quickly...and with more weight you need more torque. More torque comes form more amps or larger motor..
> ...


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

JJosh said:


> Bowser330 said:
> 
> 
> > really illl need about 25-30miles should buy a push bike really but have about 5miles motorway and i would like ok acceleration/handling to make it a fun ev that i want to use and dont feel guilty about all that petrol that i would have to spend out on, i dont care about top speed because i carnt go more than 70 legally
> ...


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

hey...I saw the title and taught someone might want to see this video, I think its an awesome idea

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9mVrEdHWqXU&feature=related


----------



## JJosh (Oct 23, 2008)

Bowser330 said:


> JJosh said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I thought you were going in a completely different direction..."Tesla/Lightning" is maybe not the best title of this thread.
> ...


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

JJosh said:


> Bowser330 said:
> 
> 
> > yea i really should have started a new thread and probably will to avoid this again, at first i just wanted to see if people had converted or built from the ground up tesla beaters seeing as tesla got so much hype for the figures it produced, then i made the mistake of talking about my own ev when my needs are no where near as high. my car will be as much fun as i can get from a lightwieght car/trike (not even decided yet depends on how my designs look) were as the tesla is a powerhouse compared. So im sorry if anyone got the wrong idea it was my fault for not making a new post i will probably do it when i make the design models so next week some time, sorry browser
> ...


----------



## JJosh (Oct 23, 2008)

thanks for youre help you might want to check out my new ev page (to avoid any confusion again







) id like to hear any feedback you have, when i get the build going dont know when it will start id like to go really slow now and know all i can and triple check everything than have to redo something because i didn't know all the facts i needed in the first place

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php?p=140036#post140036


----------

